# Protonmail Bridge



## aw256 (May 20, 2021)

I got a new Thinkpad for FreeBSD, and I want to have Protonmail Bridge working on it.

I started a new thread for the issue over on the Protonmail support forum: https://www.reddit.com/r/ProtonMail/comments/ng9m9b/freebsd_support/

If anyone has information or experience to contribute, post it! Hopefully Protonmail will see the interest level and lend us a hand, at least.

EDIT: And here is a link to FreeBSD support thread in Protonmail's UserVoice: https://protonmail.uservoice.com/forums/284483-protonmail/suggestions/43475280-freebsd-support


----------



## aragats (May 21, 2021)

I don't think reddit is a good place for such requests/discussions. Why would Protonmail read it? They officially don't support FreeBSD, so the requests have to be addressed directly to them.


----------



## aw256 (May 21, 2021)

Yea it's odd, but it is an official place where the team interacts with the users. In the past, the team asked me to open feature requests using the subreddit, so I went with it...


----------



## SirDice (May 21, 2021)

This seems more appropriate: https://protonmail.uservoice.com/forums/284483-protonmail


----------



## aw256 (May 21, 2021)

Good call. Here is the link to a uservoice post I just made: https://protonmail.uservoice.com/forums/284483-protonmail/suggestions/43475280-freebsd-support


----------



## aragats (May 21, 2021)

Slightly off-topic:
What's the real advantage of Protonmail? I wouldn't rely on extravagant solutions to run my email clients. The email communication is too important for me to be at risk of inaccessibility of my messages...


----------



## garaksarr (Feb 12, 2022)

Any updates on this? Maybe it can be done through the Linux emulation layer?









						Linux® emulation in FreeBSD
					

A technical description about the internals of the Linux emulation layer in FreeBSD




					docs.freebsd.org


----------



## zirias@ (Feb 12, 2022)

aragats said:


> What's the real advantage of Protonmail?


None.

If you want to secure your mails, use some standard (and, possibly, opensource) E2E solution, like PGP or S/MIME.

If you want to mail anonymously, look for services offering access via Tor or I2P.

To me, this all sounds like snake oil.


----------



## jgod (Apr 16, 2022)

This third-party client has a higher chance of working for you. https://github.com/emersion/hydroxide Someone there has it working on OpenBSD. https://github.com/emersion/hydroxide/issues/107#issuecomment-655063516


----------



## aw256 (Apr 18, 2022)

jgod said:


> This third-party client has a higher chance of working for you. https://github.com/emersion/hydroxide Someone there has it working on OpenBSD. https://github.com/emersion/hydroxide/issues/107#issuecomment-655063516


oh cool, thank you for pointing this out.


----------

